
Know basics of Ising model - Physicslogg
http://www.physicslog.com/ising/
======
gus_massa
This is a nice subject for a blog post, but you must add more images (a link
to the paper and soft is not enough).

Add some (5 or 10) graphics of the typical situation at different
temperatures. In particular below and above the Curie temperature, and add a
small discussion about it.

Instead of just a link to spontaneous magnetization, put also some graphics
with examples so people can see why this model is interesting.

Also add 1 or 2 screenshots of your soft.

